# 22 years old, working on first novel---"Goodbye to Romance"



## HMCBHT (Jan 12, 2015)

_Greetings and salutations my fellow writers, and my condolences. I'm 22 years old and working on my first novel that I intend to call either "Goodbye to Romance" or "The Man Who Sold the World". For those who recognize the song titles, yes, they reference Ozzy Osbourne and Nirvana, respectively. The novel chronicles the wasted opportunities, primarily with women and education, and self-loathing of a once promising youth, with drinking, drug use, and promiscuity acting as the chief antagonists. _


----------



## Smith (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forums HMC! Your story sounds very interesting, and potentially something I could _really _relate to. Once you get 10 posts you'll be able to make a thread for it and share your work. Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.

Ozzy and Nirvana! That's good music right there, and those songs could very well make great titles. I'll be interested to see what you can do with them.


----------



## HMCBHT (Jan 12, 2015)

*22 years old, working on first novel*

Greetings and salutations again fellow writers, and again my condolences. I posted an introduction a few hours ago with an excerpt from the novel I'm working on, but it was deleted because creative works are not permitted in the introduction forum--had I bothered to read the rules I would have known this, so I apologize. In a nutshell, I'm 22 years old and currently working on a "semi" autobiographical novel that chronicles the failed relationships and the life-altering youthful indiscretions of an anti-hero with a once promising future, with alcohol, drugs, and promiscuity acting as the chief antagonists. I've always enjoyed writing and I've been told by every English teacher that I've ever had that I'm a good writer, so about a month ago I decided to sit down and write about exactly what I know. I have never been a big reader, especially of the books assigned in high school and college, but I am a huge fan of anything Bukowski or Bret Easton Ellis. I find that when I'm reading, it's not whether or not the subject matter interests me that determines if I'll continue reading or put the book down, but the voice of the narrator; I'll read anything with an entertaining, genuine, and fluid voice, regardless of the subject matter. As ridiculous as this may sound, my favorite voice and writing style is Jonathan Grotenstein in the novelty book _God Hates Us All _(Showtime released the book as it appeared in the show _Californication_, crediting David Duchovny's character Hank Moody as the author, but it was Grotenstein who actually wrote the book) and I think that the writing style I'm using is largely influenced by him, with some Bukowski thrown in there. I'd love to know if anyone knows of any authors similar to Bukowski (dark, funny, blunt, degenerate) that they'd recommend?


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jan 13, 2015)

Nirvana? I hope you meant David Bowie! 

Welcome.


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 13, 2015)

J.T. Chris said:


> Nirvana? I hope you meant David Bowie!
> 
> Welcome.



I'm glad someone else said this! Although nirvanas version is great, not quite Bowie though. I've always loved the title 'the man who sold the world'. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello, I'm a big bukowski fan too. You may enjoy William Burroughs and Jack Kerouac and the general beat movement authors and poets. Most of the beat movement stories are about drugs, alcohol, heartbreak and general anti society living. Jack Kerouac is by far my favourite writer, be sure to check his work out, if you haven't already.


----------



## Blade (Jan 13, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

Your novel sounds like quite an adventure. good luck on that project.:eagerness: Anyway have a good look around the forums and ask questions if need be.:scratch: Once you have 10 posts you can post some of your material for comment.


----------



## Blade (Jan 13, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

Looks like you have lots going on at present. I would really recommend reading as much as you can, there is lots of material out there that will not likely wind up on a high school curriculum any time soon.

Have a good look around the forums and see what is going on and if you have any questions please ask. Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi HMC, Good to have you aboard 

Once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games or procrastination fofums you will be able to post your own creative works as well as choosing your own avatar and signature

And if you need any help, we have mentors on here that can help you with any writing questions you may have,

So explore a bit and enjoy the forums


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds like an interesting story! Can't wait to read a sample when you're able to post.


----------



## HMCBHT (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a huge classic rock fan haha. I know Bowie made the original, but I prefer Nirvana's version


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment 7246


----------

